# How much did judges and fans change fighting?



## Fight with attitude (Dec 2, 2004)

I know MMA and boxing are sports and needs fans and judges because they wouldn't draw money.

I'm just saying that boxing and MMA is a form of point fighting. How many times do you watch a boxing match and see one guy totally up right and "flicking" punches...he's up right so that everyone can see him better and he flicks his punches to score points.

Same thing in MMA, how many times have there been a guy running out as soon as the bell rang and do a jumping knee...it's doesn't even have to connect but it's still pleaseing to the fans.

I'm wondering how realistic is MMA, how much of the stuff you see is just for entertainment and scoreing purposes?

Do you think this is a good thing for fighters to try and score points without doing damage and be entertaining?


----------



## ace (Dec 2, 2004)

I think the Thing that has changed MMA & Boxing the Most
is The Gloves..

If Therte are No Fans There is no Excitment.

With Out Judges There is no one to say who won
when a Fight goes The Distance..


Back to the Gloves 

If The Fights were Bare knuckel There would
not be as many Ko's in MMA or Boxing..

Fighters would Break there hands more often
Also Fighters take more Shots 
Beacuse the glove protects the hand.


----------



## SammyB57 (Dec 2, 2004)

Some fighters are flashier than others.... but I would highly doubt someone could stand straight up and flick punches against a good fighter without getting knocked out. And if they can do so without getting knocked out, then I consider that skill.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 2, 2004)

I gotta go with ace on this. The biggest single rule, requirement or modification to and contact sport is the use of protection. In this case it would be the glove. In bare knuckle boxing you don't get as much punching and not nearly as many knockouts. And knockouts make the cash machine go ring ring ring. The average person is not going to watch two men walk around in a square ring and throw 40 punches combined in a twelve round fight. The only real time you get bare knuckle fighters throwing punch after punch to no end is when they are new, just read some of the old columns on bare knuckle fighters, down right boring. After so many times of breaking your hand on someones hard skull you get to the idea that you may want to choose your punches instead of just punching away. 

Outside of that I would have to say it would be the goverment inferring in our lives that make the most changes to any organized or publicized sport, but thats another topic all together different.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2004)

Stalling for for a decission comes in to it too.  With no decissions fighters are more motivated to finish the fight, not just make it till the end...

 You also get the action for the sake of action stuff.  Little shots that do nothing but are to avoid a standup and try to gain points.


----------



## Han-Mi (Dec 3, 2004)

The biggest change is the gear... agreed.
But as far as effectiveness, I'd like to see any average person stand up to those guys. They are there for a reason and you have to understand that when you have two fighters with that much skill or sheer power it becomes something more than what we would see on the street.

Think about what would happen if two of them unknowingly started a fight with each other, we would probable see some crazy stuff. But what if some average oe picked a fight unknowingly with one of them, a couple simple techs and it would be over.

Dress for the occasion.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2004)

Most of people who do MMA would also be exceptional street fighters (not all though, because they train with rules). 
Typically, an MMA/NHB fighter is stronger, faster, more contditioned, and a better puncher, grappler, and all around fighter than your average person, so yes,.....MMA fighting is effective. With that being said, it doesnt guarantee a fight. nothing does. But MMA is done how westerners fight. I study MMA AND traditional MA. I love both, but my fighting/self defense skills would not be as good if not for tradtitional MA, which puts more emphasis on Body mechanics, base, centering, etc. I think MMA fighters could benefit by studying Aikido or Taiji. making time might be hard though........the main thing is that the flashy stuff makes money. If you draw a crowd, and get paid good, winning the fight against your opponent might not be necessary.


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello, Isn't it all about entertainment? The judges need to keep the fighers fighting and the fans want more exciting fights. It's a bummer when in ends in seconds? .....but it's the money that change the fighting? ...Aloha

  How much change..I give it a ( No. 8) on 1-10.


----------

